# Rem sp-10



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

No I didn't go back in time, I have wanted one for years, finally got one. Yes, I know the 10 ga is a thing of the past. Yeah I know its heavy. Yeah I know. I wanted one, so I got one, IMO the 3 1/2 12 is like a bronco II or Mustang II, but I will let that go. My question is, I need a magazine cap with a swivel. The remington site has the mag caps listed, but I can't tell from the diagram if it has the swivel. Remington apparently is busy because they "are experiencing a high volume of calls" and I can't get through. Anyone know if there is a spot to get one, brownells and midway are a no.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Welcome to the world of the 10ga. 

When I needed a cap for my Ithaca Mag 10 I went directly to Uncle Mikes for what I needed, but they have been discontinued since then. You may have to just get a spare cap if you can find one and see if you can modify it.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I second uncle mikes. I was able to get my brother a swivel cap for his old Winchester 1200 there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm surprised it doesnt have one. Google up "remington sp-10", look at the pictures view. Virtually every single SP-10 of all kinds has a sling swivel on the cap.


-DallanC


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

The swivel was broke when I got it. I knew it when I got it, shells are spendy where do you guys get yours? I am looking at Rogers now, 199 a case looks to be the best I have found. I love shooting it, amazed at how it sucks up recoil. I will try uncle mikes, thanks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Isn't the SP-10 and the Ithaca basically the same gun?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> Isn't the SP-10 and the Ithaca basically the same gun?


I have never compared them side by side but sine Remington bought the patent for the Mag-10 from Ithaca you would think so with some minor changes to help reliability. As for shells for it I have been reloading for it for the last 20 years. I can't stand the price of factory rounds.

I did learn quite early shooting my Mag-10 that you had to keep it clean for reliable cycling. I also had a couple of minor parts break early on in it's bird hunting life but nothing in quite a while. Anymore I have relegated it to turkey and goose hunting and if I am primarily after ducks or close in geese I'll take my Browning Auto-5.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Critter, what set up do you use to reload shotshells? With 2 of us shooting, and a third soon to come on line, I have been toying with that idea myself.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I purchased a Lee Load All over 25 years ago for my 10 and have used it quite a bit. But it has been discontinued for quite a while. You might find a used one out there but they are scarce. 

Mec makes die conversions for their reloaders and have the 10 ga dies which may be the easiest way to go.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Isn't the SP-10 and the Ithaca basically the same gun?


Yes, Remington built the SP-10 off of the Ithaca frame. If I remember correctly, Remington bought Ithacas pantent.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

10 gauge shells........Saw this on KSL. Price looked okay.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32698781&cat=225&lpid=3&search=&ad_cid=3


----------



## yelladog (Feb 12, 2008)

Hossblur, I think I have a couple ammo boxes of 10GA shells. Most are Federal BBB and BB, possibly some lead mixed in all factory loads. I'll check tonight when I get home, if I still have them you can have them, I'm in Herriman.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I've used the a swivels stud that has machine screw threads and a nut on a couple of shotgun magazine caps. I just drill a hole, it sounds like yours already has a hole where the old swivel was. The studs are sold to be installed on a rifle forearm.
This kind:


----------

